# Unfortunately, I have been another victim of the bad economy ....



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I have recently been laid off, as of a week ago, due to the company I'm working for going into receivorship (basically being owned by the bank) and other buyers coming in to see whether they would like to buy it. Until the company actually gets bought however, cuts were necessary to make due in part to the bad state economy in Michigan (and January is just a bad time of year for retail after the Christmas bills come in, lol) and because of mismanagement w/in the company.

Because of this I have been forced to take unemployment. It could be temporary (as I have worked for this company for years and they said they will call me to come back in when things get settled, if they can) or it could be permanent. But, the instability and the cut in pay made me take a very hard look at my finances and I came to the painful realization that I can no longer keep Jubilee and maintain my standards of care for my animals.

My priority is Kane for numerous reasons, from something as simple as he was here first, to not the least of which is because I firmly believe I have managed to luck into my heart-dog, bless his goofy soul.

Jubilee is in great hands though, never fear. I am currently in talks to send her to a friend of Aireal's who has been looking for a corgi for a long time. If, for some strange reason that does not work out, I have a rescue friend in the Lakeshore Pembroke Welsh Corgi Rescue who is willing to foster Jubi until she can be placed into a permanent home. They live ~5 hours away so if that is where Jubi ends up, weekend visits would be possible. If, for some even STRANGER reason that doesn't work, then my vet has a contact in an even more local corgi rescue that would be able to foster Jubi.

Jubi will be placed into good hands. I won't let anything happen to her again after her cruel beginnings.

Kane will miss his angel playmate and I will miss Jubi's fluffy-butt antics, but it is for the best for everyone involved and was not a decision made lightly.

I just thought you all should be made aware of the circumstances, for those who want to keep track of Jubi's progress.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel you, girl! You are doing the right thing!







with everything!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

i am sorry to hear of your plight. I know times are tuogh all over. I work in retail too and right now business is at an all time low. We have huge clearance sales going on. I know that in a month it will be some better as income tax money will come in and people will come in for he bargins.

My new years resolution ...use more coupons.

I know that you will do what is best for Jubi. I am sorry that you can no longer care for her but she will find a great forever home I am sure of it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

noo worries chica, i can PROMISE you she will be takin care of and will send you regular updates. i am so sorry you have to go through with this but you are not making a bad desition and little miss jubi will not suffer!!! *hugs*


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thats great that you've got temp. unemployment.
as for the doggie,you've tried to be level all along,and you doubt we would doubt you?
nah,logic is recognizable,even from A great distance.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Believe me it's no picnic on the other side of it either. I own a small retail business and had to make staff cuts due to poor Christmas sales figures. Calling someone up after New Year and telling them they no longer have a job is not much fun.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I commend you for putting your dogs first even when it means having to give one up. I feel your making the right choice and I hope that things get better for you soon  God Bless ....


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I feel you, girl! You are doing the right thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I will take everything I can get.  



MY MIKADO said:


> i am sorry to hear of your plight. I know times are tuogh all over. I work in retail too and right now business is at an all time low. We have huge clearance sales going on. I know that in a month it will be some better as income tax money will come in and people will come in for he bargins.
> 
> My new years resolution ...use more coupons.
> 
> I know that you will do what is best for Jubi. I am sorry that you can no longer care for her but she will find a great forever home I am sure of it.


Thank you. I'm just thankful I was able to keep my job this long. I was one of the last to go and the company has been making some deep, deep cuts.

Here's hoping business does pick up for you soon. 

And she definitely will. I trust Aireal and her word that her friend will make a great new home for Jubi.



Aireal said:


> noo worries chica, i can PROMISE you she will be takin care of and will send you regular updates. i am so sorry you have to go through with this but you are not making a bad desition and little miss jubi will not suffer!!! *hugs*


Thank YOU SO MUCH for everything you are doing to help me. I don't trust as easily as others, but I have every confidence in you, the rescue you go through, and your friend, and I have had this confidence from the beginning. Again, thank you so, so much. :love2:



william williamson said:


> thats great that you've got temp. unemployment.
> as for the doggie,you've tried to be level all along,and you doubt we would doubt you?
> nah,logic is recognizable,even from A great distance.


Yes, I'm very thankful. It's more than a lot of people get. I've thought a lot about this and do feel comfortable in my thought-process and eventual decision. It just stinks to have to go through it at all. 



aus_staffy said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Believe me it's no picnic on the other side of it either. I own a small retail business and had to make staff cuts due to poor Christmas sales figures. Calling someone up after New Year and telling them they no longer have a job is not much fun.


Thank you. And I totally understand where you're coming from. This company is(/was) a family owned business and they have been good to me; I have no hard feelings towards them and the decisions they have had to make. I simply couldn't survive on the amount of hours they had available and they made the decision to lay me off instead of forcing me to quit so I could collect unemployment. Not every company will do that. 



Sadie said:


> I commend you for putting your dogs first even when it means having to give one up. I feel your making the right choice and I hope that things get better for you soon  God Bless ....


Thank you so much. I can honestly say I'd spend my last dollar on my dogs rather than me. I am responsible for them and responsibility includes having to make hard decisions. Thank you again.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Being from Michigan, I've been there too. I lost my job 3 years ago due to downsizing. It sucks and it's scary. I found a new job w/in 3 months, but I know I was very lucky.I wish you the best in finding new employment soon.

I know you are doing the right thing for Jubi, no matter how hard it is, by putting her needs first. You are an awesome parent to those pups. Good luck to you.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww Kate, I am sorry to hear this, i will really miss little JuJu-B, but Aireal is freakin awesome and I know that if her friend gets her she will have a great forever home  ((hugs)) girl, you are doing the right thing and I wish you luck.

Aireal, please if your friend does take her, can we have updates on occassion??  Please


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Kate, I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through. I truly do understand and hope things get better for you soon. Thank you for your dedication, and desire to keep us informed of the goings on with Jubi. Hope everything works out for you and you find an even better job. 

Aireal, chica, please make sure we have regular updates on Jubi!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Luvum said:


> Being from Michigan, I've been there too. I lost my job 3 years ago due to downsizing. It sucks and it's scary. I found a new job w/in 3 months, but I know I was very lucky.I wish you the best in finding new employment soon.
> 
> I know you are doing the right thing for Jubi, no matter how hard it is, by putting her needs first. You are an awesome parent to those pups. Good luck to you.


Thank you so much. I'm glad you were able to find a new job so soon and hope that I can have some of your luck rub off on me, lol.



apbtmom76 said:


> Awww Kate, I am sorry to hear this, i will really miss little JuJu-B, but Aireal is freakin awesome and I know that if her friend gets her she will have a great forever home  ((hugs)) girl, you are doing the right thing and I wish you luck.


Thank you so much. I'll take all the luck I can get. 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Kate, I'm so sorry for what you're having to go through. I truly do understand and hope things get better for you soon. Thank you for your dedication, and desire to keep us informed of the goings on with Jubi. Hope everything works out for you and you find an even better job.


Thank you so much. I have faith they will.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl you have tons of luck and good vibes coming from me and the boys and Phoebe


----------



## DoggyStyle (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. ive been in your situation


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang  I tell ya it's rough. Moved back home before thanksgiving n still lookin for work. Makes things a lil stressful. Wish I had some inspiring story for you but I don't  just hang in there. My mom keeps tellin me- it can only go up from here... But it's true. Sometimes things like this put family and friends into perspective. Maybe you will find different work that suits you better than the last job. Maybe a change in profession. Endless opportunities you wouldn't have seen or taken already having a job... Tryina help you be positive here


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you so much in your confidence in me and I promise you ALL will be getting regular JUJU updates we will have to get some good pics of her and Killa growing up together being BFF lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I hear ya. Just gotta stay positive though. I decided after all just to go back to school. 

Good Luck out there


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sooo sorry to hear about this Caitlin Hang tough my friend, things will turn around.


----------

